# she don't think i'm telling the truth



## jmac (Feb 16, 2007)

i've been taking our love for granted lately and i'm sincerly trying to change that because she deserves more attention than what i've shown her.But,since we have already talked about it she thinks i'm doing it because i have to,to keep her instead of wanting to.how do i convince her i'm telling the truth? She don't believe everything i tell her even though i've been 100% honest with her since this whole thing started.Specific bedroom movies became a part of our life and i didn't realize until now they hurt her.I don't think she believes that they are gone for good.Lord knows i don't want to hurt her anymore.as far as not showing her attention goes,i know i can't change mistakes i've made but want to learn from them to keep from making them again.we've discussed her idea of moving out for a while to try to find the feeling again but,i'm scared it wont be as temporary as she plans.I'm willing to try anything to keep the love of my life.she means everything to me but, can't make her understand that.i would lay down my life for her without question.so,would a break help sort this out? and how do i keep from making any more mistakes???????


----------



## ladyfrady0819 (Feb 20, 2007)

The only way I know to convince her that you are being honest is to prove it. ask her to give you another chance that you will do anything to keep her, including counseling if need be. and then if/when she does give you another chance make sure you don't do anything to make her doubt you. When it comes to mistakes everyone makes them but there are some that you can prevent and just let her know that you are human and you make mistakes but that you are going to try your best and do better.


----------



## mmj5667 (Sep 30, 2015)

Perhaps it's time to move on since you clearly blew it.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

mmj, zombie thread!


----------

